# breeder mentors



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

This is just a dream - I am going to start out by saying that. I am young, I have many years ahead of me, I do not have CLOSE to the amount of experience at all required to be a breeder, to even be considering it either. I haven't worked dogs to the extent that you guys do.

However, I am interested in learning. One day, I do think it would be nice to work dogs and breed them. I'm studying up on training, have visited the sch club in the area (though I don't like the club much, going to try elsewhere eventually). I want to better the breed, to become as fluent as a few of you all in studying a pedigree, considering pairings, predicting outcomes.

If someone could point me to some reads that you consider *essential* that would be awesome. Even if I never become a breeder (i most likely will not) I want to be a little more proficient at studying a pedigree for my next pup. Better yet, if anyone wants to just share experiences how they got started, their biggest challenge, what one lesson they wish they knew prior to doing it, that would be cool as well. 

This is just for the sake of healthy discussion. I do not want to breed my current girl. I am not one of those people that's like "aww, having puppies will be fun!" I'm talking about a possible JOB when I am older, not some side project that only gets limited time, this would be only if I do not work elsewhere and had ALL DAY to work dogs and care for them properly.

so again, just discussion


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My situation is a little different since I own a male (stud) and have no plans to get and breed a female dog, but I do have someone local that agreed to be my "mentor". I can ask her the more nitty gritty questions about breeding. She has decades of experience with GSDs and other working breeds. I can call her anytime and she would come over or meet me if I was unsure about something, or was boarding a female to be bred and wanted more experienced supervision, or anything like that. I met her just by bumping into each other a few times at local dog clubs and working dog events.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The first thing I would recommend first is to acquire the German Shepherd in Word and Picture and truly understand what the breed should be without the negative influence of lines. Study the traits and characteristics of the dogs in the sixties and seventies that were prominent so that you can understand the strengths and weaknesses from which the ( lines) of today have evolved. Find someone you can have long conversations with( mentor) who will give you insights into the breed and other aspects....shy away from those that can only talk about their limited dogs, you need a mentor that has engaged with different venues in the breed and has seen and been involved with others both nationally and internationally. This may seem daunting, but I could list 5 to 10 people on this forum alone.....and there are many more out in the GS world.....finally it takes years and years of commitment bordering on obsession, but time is on your side....lol
Good Luck!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Last I knew, there were 3 Schutzhund clubs in the St. Louis area. And there are tons of dog events in the area. Many of them are held at Purina Farms -- herding, agility, obedience, conformation. Look on their website for a list of events.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Flyball tournament of champions (nationals) will be at Purina Farms in a few weeks!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Liesje said:


> Flyball tournament of champions (nationals) will be at Purina Farms in a few weeks!


Will you be there?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, Nikon's team qualified so he will be competing


----------

